# Just bought 10 tins of plasti-dip...



## adamck

*Just bought 10 tins of plasti-dip for my Audi A1*

Decided to have a try with this stuff.
Coming from a vinyl wrapping background, ive been wanting to try this stuff for a while.
Im going to test it on my little Audi A1 and see how it works out!

This is what she looks like now...










And this is how i will paint her up










Red wing mirrors and badges
Black roof and wheels.
Black boot
Black contrast lines (im going to re-do the contrast lines)
im also going to remove the vinyl wrap from my spoiler and keep it original white.

Cant wait to try it out!!

Heres a vid of someone doing an A1 roof black


----------



## slineclean

Looking good chap , just had to look twice! Just saw your first two pics on the A1 forum :thumb:


----------



## Azonto

I suspect you'll love it, imagine wrapping a headlight washer, then imagine it being 1000 times easier. Great stuff, subscribed


----------



## adamck

Well... ive completed a wrapping course and ive done a pretty good job of wrapping a few bonnets and obviously my spoiler and contrast lines etc... but... when it came to the roof i bottled it a little.
Mainly due to me not knowing how to properly remove the antenna base... and im scared of breaking it or denting my roof trying to remove it!

So plast-dip is a great option as i can leave it be... and peel off the overspray.

The red is just a gimmick, i wanted to be different and the red seemed like a good choice, i can always remove it 

just need some nice weather now!


----------



## paulmc08

I quite like that color scheme :thumb:

keep us updated


----------



## Azonto

What sprayer equipment are you using?


----------



## adamck

Boot will be done too...

from this










to this


----------



## adamck

Azonto said:


> What sprayer equipment are you using?


Im going for rattle cans this time, didnt want the hassle of thinners, HVLP sprayer and all the gear, as this is mainly a test, if its any good, i may start doing it for other people.
If its as good as people say i will buy all the gear and a 20L tub of it 

So i have 8 black and 2 red rattle cans with 2 of these










Which should save my index finger from getting cold, tired and caked in rubber lol


----------



## avit88

good luck around the a1 badge will be a nightmare


----------



## adamck

avit88 said:


> good luck around the a1 badge will be a nightmare


Looks quite easy to remove excess dip from parts i dont want?

Or i can remove the badge and stick it back on....


----------



## adamck

found a video of someone doing an A1 roof...


----------



## Azonto

You can spray right over the badges and peel off the bits you want to. You can even cover headlights and tail lights with dip to save masking up and just peel off.


----------



## adamck

Looked into it loads already, its not just a spontaneous buy!
I am the first of my mates to actually buy some and go for it, seems pretty safe which is why im happy to try it on my Audi!

I see this product being very very big this year!!

Much easier than vinyl wrapping thats for sure!!


----------



## Azonto

Couldn't agree more  imagine the finish you could get on door and boot shuts, without having to remove any trim!


----------



## Dift

Ive been looking at this stuff for ages! 

Where did you buy it from if you dont mind me asking?

Will be interesting to see how you get on, I thought last year would be its big year, but its not taken off.... yet.


----------



## Beancounter

How robust is this stuff......wondering if i could spray my old bike (pedal)?


----------



## Keir

No need to remove the A1 badge at all. just remove the plastidip from it (and inside the A) once your finished spraying.

I did this.


----------



## adamck

Beancounter said:


> How robust is this stuff......wondering if i could spray my old bike (pedal)?


Its pretty robust, obviously its removable, so probably would last too long on pedals unless you did tons of coats.
I bet about 7-8 coats would make it last long enough!

Thanks for the pics, ive been looking at all the threads on here and the MG forums and youtube etc...

Not heard a bad thing about it yet!

i got it from plastidip.co.uk if you buymore than 6 cans you get them for £9 + VAT each.

I got enough to get free delivery too.

Plastidip BLACK = £9 X 8
Plastidip RED = £10 X 2
TOTAL = £110.40 (inc VAT) Delivered

Apparently you need...

4 cans to do a set of wheels
2 cans to do a roof/bonnet
12 cans to do a small/medium car (think mini/A1/MGZR/Fiesta)

as a guide... you will need 3/4 coats to make it durable and easy to peel.
Overspray can be easily peeled off from what i can see, but i will still mask up where possible...

They even do custom colours, metalizer spray, clear spray, glossifier and even GLOW IN THE DARK!!!!

Ad,


----------



## Beancounter

^^^ Thanks, was just thinking the frame (put 'pedal' in case people thought a mtorbike).
Sounds like a little project for me over Christmas


----------



## adamck

Yes ive seen some bikes painted in this stuff before.
Would be great i guess!

Stops rust, repels dirt, durable and reasonably cheap


----------



## bildo

How well does this stand up to a PW?

Seen it around for absolutely ages now and never bitten the bullet and gone for it.

I'm considering spraying the front splitter on my daily, it was once sprayed with a rattle can with no clearcoat on top, would I be able to just spray this on and be done with it or would I need to make it smooth first with primer etc?


----------



## J1ODY A

Oh God, I am now thinking glow in dark badges on my car!!!!


----------



## Keir

Beancounter said:


> ^^^ Thanks, was just thinking the frame (put 'pedal' in case people thought a mtorbike).
> Sounds like a little project for me over Christmas


Frame should be fine, four coats should do it.


----------



## VenomUK

I've used this stuff on my mesh grill and other parts of my car. It's very good stuff.


----------



## Keir

bildo said:


> How well does this stand up to a PW?
> 
> Seen it around for absolutely ages now and never bitten the bullet and gone for it.
> 
> I'm considering spraying the front splitter on my daily, it was once sprayed with a rattle can with no clearcoat on top, would I be able to just spray this on and be done with it or would I need to make it smooth first with primer etc?


Just make sure the surface is clean. The badge I posted gets blasted with the PW every wash and it's fine.


----------



## yorkie

ive been using plastidip for months and my personal opinion is that its ok for badges,grills, mirror covers etc not full cars and not as durable as vinyl wrap. spray on peel off is great when applied heavy but any areas of overspray under tail lamps etc when removal is needed is a nightmare. great for wheels til you need tyres as the rubber tyre when fitting rips it off, neon orange lasted roughly 2 weeks before turning peach and the glow in the dark is great for the 15-20mins it lasts so please dont think you will be driving about all night with badges etc glowing
also had plastidip kill gloss on previously painted panels.

dont mean to sound to negative but hope this helps before people spend lots of money and dont get what they expect


----------



## yorkie

<----------- 1series plastidip neon orange looked super for 10-12 days


----------



## adamck

Thanks for feedback.
Im glad i mainly went for black as it seems to hold up well.
Ive got enough to do a thick coating!

This is just for me to trial it, ive never used it and nobody i know wanted to actually pay up for the stuff lol.


----------



## Ric

dont know about the red, but the rest, nice, Alu mirrors like the S range would be better.


----------



## L.J.

Awesome!

Word of advice, make sure the surface (roof especially as its large and takes a beating) is extremely clean and extremely well protected. I know many people that have sprayed plasti dip on a 'waxed' car and removing it was a right pain. If you try and remove plasti dip from a properly protected car it is a right walk in the park!

good luck :thumb:


----------



## burger

Cant wait to see the results still contemplating


----------



## Guitarjon

I've used this a couple of times, don't be fooled into thinking its anything like normal paint. I personally found it quite hard to get a smooth texture the first couple of times a can seems to go quite a long way. Very very thin coats needed. You can do small badges etc without fully masking off but if your coats are too thick it will bridge between the badge and the panels making it hard to remove the overspray without taking it off where you want it to be on. 

Also don't get polish or anything on as its impossible to get off. 

Take your time. I nice flat area like a roof shouldn't be too hard. It dries fairly quickly too. I personally wouldn't buy it again as I still ended up taking the bits I did to my mate who sprays professionally and it looked 1000 times better.


----------



## adamck

Very quick delivery!
Made up so far, now... Where is the dry weather?!?!?


----------



## adamck

Finished topic is here

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=289810


----------

